# frustrated nurse



## bumsplash (Aug 7, 2010)

Just a thought, about these sites on the internet who advertise employment for nurse postions in canada. Every site I have been on is more or less offering to help you with all your imigration forms etc.....and the actual advertisment you see are nurse,s wanted in canada, and as far as i can tell they want between 5 to 10 grand to look at your paperwork, when the job is mentioned they place you with a recruitment firm, so you still have not got a firm offer of employment, at a cost of x amount of cash....being a registered nurse my self i find the whole thing frustrating...i no i will have to register to be a nurse in canada, but without the security of a offer of employment, it seems a bit fool hardy to proceed any further, i have been looking for emplyment in canada for about 3 to 4 months and have just about given up on the whole idea


----------



## MarylandNed (May 11, 2010)

Why don't you just apply for Permanent Residence based on the fact that you're a registered nurse (which I believe is on the skills list for PR application)? Once you're a PR, finding a job is going to be a hell of a lot easier.

My wife worked for Toronto General years ago on a 1 year work permit. She was recruited in England at a job fair. So another option is to contact the hospitals directly to see if they are willing to consider hiring you on a work permit.

Paying thousands of pounds to some middle man without any guarantee of employment or a visa doesn't seem like a good plan.


----------



## bumsplash (Aug 7, 2010)

MarylandNed said:


> Why don't you just apply for Permanent Residence based on the fact that you're a registered nurse (which I believe is on the skills list for PR application)? Once you're a PR, finding a job is going to be a hell of a lot easier.
> 
> My wife worked for Toronto General years ago on a 1 year work permit. She was recruited in England at a job fair. So another option is to contact the hospitals directly to see if they are willing to consider hiring you on a work permit.
> 
> Paying thousands of pounds to some middle man without any guarantee of employment or a visa doesn't seem like a good plan.


Thanks for the reply, you are proberly right and i feel that is the way forward, i have been in contact with the visa office and i do qualify for the skilled list, permanent residence...but what i am trying to say is, i keep hearing about the skill shortage for nurses etc, but have yet to see any employment offers, i no jobs advertised internationaly is a last resort for employers, and they have to advertise first and formost for canadians. I relise this...and my question is still the same were are the jobs then, and is there a skill shortage.


----------



## Oggy (Jan 25, 2009)

I don't know which province you have your sights on, but if BC, these links may be helpful to you...


Room To Grow (Interior region of BC)

Health Match BC - Nursing jobs British Columbia


Best of luck in your quest to come to Canada!


----------



## scharlack (Nov 21, 2008)

bumsplash said:


> Thanks for the reply, you are proberly right and i feel that is the way forward, i have been in contact with the visa office and i do qualify for the skilled list, permanent residence...but what i am trying to say is, i keep hearing about the skill shortage for nurses etc, but have yet to see any employment offers, i no jobs advertised internationaly is a last resort for employers, and they have to advertise first and formost for canadians. I relise this...and my question is still the same were are the jobs then, and is there a skill shortage.


Hi,

I would definitely apply for permanent residency under the skilled worker category.

>>http://www.cic.gc.ca/english/immigrate/skilled/apply-who-instructions.asp<<

3152 Registered Nurses

Once you have gained PR you will see a huge difference in employment perspective. 

Take a look at the websites below. Some have a job search section and some offer valuable info for nurse practitioners in Ontario.

>>http://www.healthforceontario.ca/Jobs.aspx<<

>>http://ontarionursing.ca/<<

>>http://www.rnao.org/rncareers/<<

Cheers


----------



## MarylandNed (May 11, 2010)

bumsplash said:


> Thanks for the reply, you are proberly right and i feel that is the way forward, i have been in contact with the visa office and i do qualify for the skilled list, permanent residence...but what i am trying to say is, i keep hearing about the skill shortage for nurses etc, but have yet to see any employment offers, i no jobs advertised internationaly is a last resort for employers, and they have to advertise first and formost for canadians. I relise this...and my question is still the same were are the jobs then, and is there a skill shortage.


Yes, there is indeed a shortage on nurses in Canada. RN's are on the skills list for that reason. Read this:

Canadian Nurses Association - The Nursing Shortage - The Nursing Workforce

Employers will advertise internally because they prefer not to have to go through the hassle of obtaining work permits for foreign nurses. Obtaining PR first is a great first step because you immediately take away the need for an employer to obtain a work permit. It also means you have complete freedom in terms of moving jobs if the first one doesn't work out.

If you don't want to wait for PR, try contacting the bigger hospitals in the major cities (e.g. Toronto Genaral). They will most likely be very used to hiring foreign nurses and dealing with work permit issues. You can still apply for PR.


----------

